# Anyone know where i can find these??



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Looking for these pipe holders for my box van, can't find them for sale, any help is appreciated


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

.....


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Should be easy and cheap enough to have custom made locally.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.a1truck.com/services.html

These guys installed my door. Amazing company. I saw some pipe holders when i was there but I know they can make them


----------

